# SS Warszawa



## AnoushkaD (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I am on the hunt for plans, photos, any archive on the SS Warszawa (or SS Warsaw) for a film that is in production. It was completed in July 1915 as Smolensk for Russian North-West SS Co Ltd and laid up. In May 1916 it was delivered to T. Wilson, Sons & Co Ltd, Hull and 1917 transferred to Ellermans Wilson Line Ltd, Hull. In April 1929 it was sold to Polsko-Brytyjskie Towarzystwo Okrêtowe SA (Polbrit), Gdynia and renamed Warszawa.

From November 1939 to June 1940, the Warszawa transported Polish soldiers and refugees from Greece and Jugoslavia to Marseilles and Syria. She was then interned by Vichy-French authorities at Beirut, but soon escaped to Haifa and was used to transport British troops to Greece, Crete and Tobruk.

Does anyone know anywhere I can find any plans, photographs, slides or any archive at all concerning this ship or the people it saved in WW2? I would really appreciate your help.

Many thanks,

Anoushka (==D)


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello, I am really interested in that vessel myself too. If you will find anything please remember about me too.

Great thanks in advance Rafal


----------



## AnoushkaD (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure thing, will keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I find anything (Wave)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Anoushka/Rafal,

Some info and a photo of 'Warszawa' under her original name 'Smolensk' at http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1227.html

Dennis.


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*I found her do***entation*

Hello Anoushka and Dennis,

I found several Warszawa in Polish Ships Register. They have soon 70 years of their activity in Poland. Today I given them a link quoted by Dennis and other data quoted by Anoushka.

SS Warszawa was reclassified by PRS - so Polish Register of Ships - similar organization like Lloyd Register. They have several vessels with name Warszawa - it is a polish name for our Capital - so Warsaw in English - that is a main reason who so often that name was used.

They have for sure a whole file about SS Warszawa but main question is: what is inside? And second question is - what was destroyed during WWII - Gdansk as a city was seriously bombed during the war - but lets hope I will be successful. Anyway - I am more than sure - PRS is the best place and only one place in Europe where we can find many details about that vessel. 

I will know more tomorrow but for sure on Monday.

Best greeting from Poland, Rafal


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re Warsaw*

Is This The One, ?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Pic on Photoships of "Smolensk" (link here) http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Smolensk-04.html
which corresponds to "Warszawa" pic posted by Stores.
Built by W. Doxford & Sons, Sunderland:
Other photo links:
(1) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Ss_Warszawa_POL.jpg
(2)http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1227.html
(3)http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderland/images/smolensk1.jpg


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Anoushka, hello everybody,

I do not have a positive news. I received today a confirmation that a file titled SS Warszawa was send to a garbage as a recycling material.

Her files were destroyed in 70'. That time in Poland we had a better economic system. The main law that time was that the best technology is coming from Soviet Union - so that is the reason of many jokes from that time like: Who is producing the fastest watches in the World? Soviet Union. Who is producing the biggest computers? Soviet Union. And many similar.

The sad story of that politic was that any vessel not built in Soviet block was not correct in political way. So if any vessel was born abroad of Poland or Easter Block - it was a reason to hide her real place of born. 

We had many vessels and ships in Poland remembering WWII - really famous ships like our submarines and other ships. ORP Burza was a victim, ORP Sep (submarine) was a victim (both built in France before WWII). It is a dream that ORP Blyskawica survived.

The same fashion was concerning do***entation. Everything in foreign language was destroyed easily. First after WWII it was concerning a German do***ents but later on the other languages too. 

So we saved many do***ents in polish language - foreign not so often. 

It was a general rule - I am not sure if it was concerning do***entation of SS Warszawa but maybe it was a reason that nobody wanted to save a memory about foreign vessel serving in Poland for short time.

Polish Ship's Register is the best source in Poland. There is a chance that any employee of PRS saved her files just for fun and it is now in any private collection. But how to find it?

I will try on several polish forums dedicated for our maritime history.

I have already sent your inquiry to all known by me maritime journalists - several promised me their help.

I still believe that we can find something more about SS Warszawa like quoted links here. 

Best greeting Rafal


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Something very interesting*

Hello Anoushka,

I have been contacted by Mr. Jerzy Tustanowski. His father was on SS Warszawa on 1929 by one year as a ship's medic. He has got a nice collection of his Father photos. I am in contact with Jerzy and for sure he wants to help you. 

I will come back here just when I will have any further details and contact with Jerzy.

Best greeting Rafal


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Photos made on board of SS Warszawa by Father of Jerzy Tustanowski - part I*

Hello, let me shot to all of you pictures received from Mr. Jerzy Tuskanowski made on board of SS Warszawa. They are GREAT!!!!

tbc ...


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Photos made on board of SS Warszawa by Father of Jerzy Tustanowski - part II*

Hello 

Next pictures made on board or near of SS Warszawa received from Mr. Jerzy Tuskanowski

tbc ...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I can see the cat knows which side it's bread is buttered - and who does the buttering!


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Photos made on board of SS Warszawa by Father of Jerzy Tustanowski - last part*

And now we have all pictures already. I have already sent pw to AnoushkaD long time ago - but it looks that SS Warszawa is no more interested.

So lets wait and see. Anyway Mr. Jerzy Tustanowski is still waiting and he is really ready to help. Best greeting Rafal


----------



## mhurwicz (Sep 22, 2019)

I believe my father, Leonid Hurwicz, may have been on this ship, leaving Gdynia on Friday, October 28, 1938, and arriving in England on Tuesday, November 1, 1938. Can anyone help me confirm this? Passenger lists somewhere? Thank you!
Michael Hurwicz


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Warszawa" (1915, 2,487 grt) was a passenger/cargo steamer operated from 1929 by the Polish-British Navigation Co. She ran a weekly service between Gdynia and London the voyage taking three days. In 1938/9 she carried many refugees to safety.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...279,_London,_Ankunft_jüdische_Flüchtlinge.jpg


----------



## mhurwicz (Sep 22, 2019)

*three days?*

"By the 1930s it had been renamed the SS Warszawa and sailed regularly between the new port of Gdynia, in Poland, leaving on a Friday and arriving on a Tuesday."
https://ajr.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/6026-AJR-Journal-August-FINAL.pdf

I guess if for example they left 9pm Friday evening and arrived 9am Tuesday morning, that would be three and a half days. So rounding off, you could call it three days -- or four days. Does anyone know what the actual schedule was?


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

AnoushkaD said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am on the hunt for plans, photos, any archive on the SS Warszawa (or SS Warsaw) for a film that is in production. It was completed in July 1915 as Smolensk for Russian North-West SS Co Ltd and laid up. In May 1916 it was delivered to T. Wilson, Sons & Co Ltd, Hull and 1917 transferred to Ellermans Wilson Line Ltd, Hull. In April 1929 it was sold to Polsko-Brytyjskie Towarzystwo Okrêtowe SA (Polbrit), Gdynia and renamed Warszawa.
> 
> ...


Hull Maritime Museum may be able to help with some information about the construction/plans etc. Contact details below:-

Hull Maritime Museum

Queen Victoria Square, Hull HU1 3DX 
01482 300300

https://www.hcandl.co.uk/museums-and-galleries/hull-maritime-museum/maritime-museum

I hope that helps.

Howard


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi mhurwicz - Re 'Three days?'
Not been able to find a schedule for this service. The 'weekly service /3 day voyage ' reference was in a shipping summary. It may not be accurate for the period you are interested in. If there was a weekly service and the voyage took 3 to 4 days there must have been more than one ship employed given the need for cargo handling etc. There are references to Warszawa being the only vessel employed in the late 1930s and the frequency being fortnightly. The itinerary varied and some voyages extended to Dover and Le Havre. The route also varied, voyages proceeding either via the Kiel Canal or north around Denmark. Then there is the weather which might have affected voyage duration in Oct/Nov. Shipping companies often took display adverts giving schedule information and newspapers of the period would have listings of arrivals/departures. You may want to try newspaper archives.
https://www.britishnewspaperarchive.co.uk/


----------



## Val Mam (May 30, 2021)

Hi there!, My grandfather Kazimierz Mamczyński was a sailor in this ship since September 1939 until 1941, although he stated he was working for the Polish Armed Forces... Any clues on where to find the history of this ship in 1939 or the crew names list?? I am tracking down my polish gradnfather history thrughout archives and other sources...Anything would be more than welcome! Thanks,
Val


----------

